# Babies Dressed as Senior Citizens



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2015)

This was amusing, in an odd sort of way ...



Babies Dressed as Senior Citizens


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2015)

Gandhirama


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

:cool2:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 30, 2015)

The little girl in the purple dress is adorable.


----------

